# Indigo Bunting



## Philnlucky (Jul 16, 2017)

Light rain was falling when he landed in a long leaf pine.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 16, 2017)

That's an awesome pic


----------



## wildlands (Jul 16, 2017)

Cool pic, we use to have them around here but have not seen one in years, really do miss seeing them.


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 17, 2017)

those are beautiful birds, One day I looked out at my feeder and I had over a dozen of them under the feeder getting fallen seed


----------



## GLS (Jul 17, 2017)

That's a "bird guide" quality photo.  I was walking a sandy low country road turkey hunting a few seasons ago and kicked up a mole cricket.  An Indigo swooped down at my feet and grabbed it two feet from me and hauled buggy away. Gil


----------



## Philnlucky (Jul 17, 2017)

GLS said:


> That's a "bird guide" quality photo.  I was walking a sandy low country road turkey hunting a few seasons ago and kicked up a mole cricket.  An Indigo swooped down at my feet and grabbed it two feet from me and hauled buggy away. Gil



Thanks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2017)

This man is armed with a FINE camera and he knows how to use it!

Great shot, Phil!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice capture


----------



## Philnlucky (Jul 17, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> This man is armed with a FINE camera and he knows how to use it!
> 
> Great shot, Phil!



Thanks Nick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2017)

Great pic.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice shot! I had a pair using my bird feeder earlier in the year. One of my favorite birds.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 18, 2017)

Cool shot of that brilliant bird!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 19, 2017)

Fantastic capture!  Haven't seen one of them in a couple years.


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 1, 2017)

A little soft and fuzzy.

Oh! that's the bird that's soft and fuzzy 

Another great one!


----------

